# Heller 1/400 sail/steam ship L'Occident



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Here's another small-scale model sailer from Heller. Kit is fairly simple, but the looks improve considerably with some rigging. I find these sail-to-steam transition era ships interesting. As you can see, I emulated the paint scheme of the box art. 

The dimensions of the kit seem to be compressed from those of the actual ship - not uncommon with these small kits.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That's a nice kit and an interesting subject. You're right the conversion period to steam did bring some interesting vessels.


----------

